# The Clown Came Back To Bite...



## Southernbella. (Nov 8, 2019)

Literally. Street justice? If so, I'm not even mad.








*DETROIT* – *A man who was previously accused of beating his pregnant girlfriend to death and leaving her body in a vacant Detroit home with her four young children was shot and killed on Halloween night by a gunman wearing a clown mask,* sources told Local 4.

La’Diamond Meyers, 24, was *found dead June 28 inside a vacant house* in the 15000 block of Braile Street on Detroit’s west side. Police said Meyers’ body was found naked next to four children -- ages 8 months old to 5 years old. Meyers was five months pregnant, officials said.

“The little boy said, ‘My daddy hit her across the head with the broom and he stabbed her,’” said the neighbor who found the woman’s body.

Her boyfriend, Willie Wilborn, 29, was charged with first-degree murder in the case.

“Naked, with four kids at the end of the bed,” said Sheila Calvin, Meyers’ sister. “They thought she was asleep. They were hungry for two days.”

Calvin said she thinks of her sister every day.

“I keep her obituary next to my nightstand,” Calvin said.

*The charges against Wilborn were eventually dropped when the judge said more evidence was needed. Wilborn was set free.*

*On Halloween night, a man was in line at the gas station at Grand River Avenue and Southfield Road when a gunman in a clown mask shot him in the back of the head, according to authorities. The man was killed, police said.*





Detroit police said this man, who was wearing a clown mask, is wanted in connection to a deadly shooting Oct. 31 at a gas station in the 7000 block of Grand River Avenue. (Detroit Police Department)


*Sources confirmed to Local 4 that the man killed in the shooting was Wilborn.*

Calvin said she would have preferred the person who killed her sister to be locked up to think about the crime.

“Think about it,” Calvin said. “Consequence. That’s what hurts even more.”

Copyright 2019 by WDIV ClickOnDetroit - All rights reserved.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 8, 2019)

This story is horrific from top to bottom.   At least one of those kids called this dude daddy and he just stabbed the mother of his children in front of them and left them there with her body. 

I was trying to figure out how the shooting went down because if somebody showed up to a gas station with a clown mask on in DETROIT,  the lot would have cleared, on sight, expeditiously!  But then I read it went down on Halloween so there you have it.   I been to that gas station a kazillion times, I can't say nobody has been shot there before, robbed maybe, but I never felt a heightened sense of danger there.  That said, I don't go to gas stations in Detroit at night,  if I'm at a quarter tank and it's getting dark, I'm off to where the Jews are at.


----------



## sheanu (Nov 8, 2019)

That whole story is terrible. That poor woman and her children


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 8, 2019)

A few things stuck out to me. Was the family living in that vacant house? That poor girl was 24 and pregnant with her 5th child and they were quite possibly homeless/transient. And then to be murdered so savagely. Absolutely terrible. Those kids will need some serious help.


----------



## nyeredzi (Nov 8, 2019)

Those poor babies. That killer got better than he deserved


----------

